#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Lançamento: WOM 5A-23

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do fórum.

Estamos lançando hoje o produto mais aguardado do mercado de provedores: A nova CPE/PTP WOM 5A-23: com antena dish de 23dBi MiMo 2x2. 
Novo rádio integrante da família WOM!

WOM 5A-23 é um rádio outdoor para provedores de internet wireless na faixa de frequência 5 GHz. É recomendado para aplicações como cliente (CPE) ou para enlaces ponto a ponto de longa distância, por possuir antena com reais 23 dBi de ganho e 25 dBm de potência de saída. Este produto traz como principais diferenciais a tecnologia MiMo 2x2, que usa duas antenas para recepção e transmissão sem fio, e também a antena dish de alumínio que proporciona mais leveza e durabilidade ao produto.

Para mais informações sobre o produto já possuímos outros materiais em nosso site, segue link para acesso: http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/radios-outdoor/cpe/wom-5a-23

----------


## TsouzaR

Interessante. Se o preço for competitivo, vai fazer sucesso.
Essa nova WOM é fabricada no Brasil ou é importada da LigoWave, como a linha APC?

----------


## JonasMT

> Interessante. Se o preço for competitivo, vai fazer sucesso.
> Essa nova WOM é fabricada no Brasil ou é importada da LigoWave, como a linha APC?


Interessante nada, o ap deles é um lixo. Pleno 2017 voce é obrigado a usar outro AP em N pois essa porcaria de apc 5a 18 fica derubando todas as cpe aleatorimante.

Deveriao focar em resolver as bug das porcaria que ja estao no mercado, e nao lancar novos produtos novamente mal acabados.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Interessante nada, o ap deles é um lixo. Pleno 2017 voce é obrigado a usar outro AP em N pois essa porcaria de apc 5a 18 fica derubando todas as cpe aleatorimante.
> 
> Deveriao focar em resolver as bug das porcaria que ja estao no mercado, e nao lancar novos produtos novamente mal acabados.


Olá JonasMT,

Conforme o senhor comentou em nosso Fórum da Intelbras, já ficamos ciente da sua reclamação e para avaliar o que está acontecendo e lhe ajudar, estamos aguardando que envie as informações solicitadas para que nossa equipe do suporte consiga entrar em contato com o senhor

Ficamos no aguardo!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

ainda não sei o preço...

----------


## TsouzaR

> Interessante nada, o ap deles é um lixo. Pleno 2017 voce é obrigado a usar outro AP em N pois essa porcaria de apc 5a 18 fica derubando todas as cpe aleatorimante.
> 
> Deveriao focar em resolver as bug das porcaria que ja estao no mercado, e nao lancar novos produtos novamente mal acabados.


Será que não é o mesmo problema do lixo do Rocket M5? Aquela velharia não pode ver um pouco de interferência que sai derrubando todo mundo a todo momento, mesmo estando todos com CCQ excelente.

Mas para uso em 802.11n puro, até que é interessante esse novo modelo. Só tem que esperar o preço abaixar um pouco, como sempre acontece após o lançamento, porque por enquanto tem outras opções que valem mais a pena.

----------


## Nks

Parabens @*Suporte Intelbras*
essa era a CPE que estava faltando! 2x2 ainda por cima!!!! show de bola! o preco ser for esse mesmo, esta otimo tbm!

Vai fazer 2 anos agora em novembro que estou usando produtos da intelbras tudo com iPoll ativo, e tudo rodando perfeito! 
To com mais de 400 wom todas mimo 2x2 e todas rodando ipoll1, recentemente adquiri uma APC 5A a alguns meses, e ja estou com umas 30 wom rodando ipoll3 nela e tbm tudo perfeito!

Dicas Importantes para sucesso na sua rede:
1. Escolha um canal que nao esteja ruim, use o analisador de espectro todas APC tem
2. Nao exagere na forca, o TX POWER, coloque -24dbm no maximo!!!
3. Mantenha o sinal dos clientes muito bom, dentro de -65 a -70dbm no pior dos casos!
4. Nao coloque mais de 50 WOM simultaneo nas APC 5M, ja comeca a ficar ruim!
5. Respeite as leis da fisica!

[]´s

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Hoje tenho 150 Wom´s na rede, elas funcionam muito bem. Porém uma coisa que me encomoda muito são desconexões que ocorrem com alguns clientes...., latência alta e ultimamente tenho tido muitos problemas com porta LAN dando defeito (Estando na garantia a intelbras sempre substitui a parte interna dela por uma nova, demora um pouco mais é feito)

Espero que essa nova linha com Chipset Atheros realmente seja melhor e funcione igual o case que vi no site da ligowave.

Montei um POP de 4 APC-5A-90 logo abaixo na torre e estou colocando a linha nova da intelbras. Vou aguardar a chegada dessa nova antena de 23dbi para usar como padrão nos clientes (Quero trabalhar com planos de até 10mb).

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Interessante. Se o preço for competitivo, vai fazer sucesso.
> Essa nova WOM é fabricada no Brasil ou é importada da LigoWave, como a linha APC?


Olá TsouzaR,

Este produto possui como país de origem à china, entretanto possui desenvolvimento nacional!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## pazini

Lançamento??? Cada coisa viu... tenho 2 antenas APC 5A 15 paradas porque eu possuo 05 painés APC 5M 90+rodando IPoll 1 e ainda não resolveram a questão do Ipoll2 e 3 para as Wom´s 5000. Não posso atualizar meus paineis para V 7.02 porque as woms nao funcionam direito. APC 5A 15 só funciona com Ipoll2 para frente, não conectado no meu painel APC 5M90+ IPoll1, Intelbras primeiro resolva os problemas para depois lançar novos produtos. E ai se eu comprar umas WOM 5A-23 hoje vai conectar nos meu painéis APC 5M90+ Ipoll1? Nao vai né pq tenho que atualizar os painel para V 7.02. Mas e ai como fica meus cliente WOM 5000.... principio básico vamos começar do começo, não pelo final.

----------


## JonasMT

> Será que não é o mesmo problema do lixo do Rocket M5? Aquela velharia não pode ver um pouco de interferência que sai derrubando todo mundo a todo momento, mesmo estando todos com CCQ excelente.
> 
> Mas para uso em 802.11n puro, até que é interessante esse novo modelo. Só tem que esperar o preço abaixar um pouco, como sempre acontece após o lançamento, porque por enquanto tem outras opções que valem mais a pena.


Nao é interessante pois com N puro aqui na regiao passo de 20 cliente fica inviavel. E canal tenho varios livre com bom espaçamentos entre os canal vizinhos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Lançamento??? Cada coisa viu... tenho 2 antenas APC 5A 15 paradas porque eu possuo 05 painés APC 5M 90+rodando IPoll 1 e ainda não resolveram a questão do Ipoll2 e 3 para as Wom´s 5000. Não posso atualizar meus paineis para V 7.02 porque as woms nao funcionam direito. APC 5A 15 só funciona com Ipoll2 para frente, não conectado no meu painel APC 5M90+ IPoll1, Intelbras primeiro resolva os problemas para depois lançar novos produtos. E ai se eu comprar umas WOM 5A-23 hoje vai conectar nos meu painéis APC 5M90+ Ipoll1? Nao vai né pq tenho que atualizar os painel para V 7.02. Mas e ai como fica meus cliente WOM 5000.... principio básico vamos começar do começo, não pelo final.


Olá pazini,

No inicio de setembro temos previsão para fazer o lançamento da nova versão de firmware da família WOM com integração do iPoll 2 e iPoll 3.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

comprei 20 antenas dessas pensando que era igual a 5A-15 e 5A-20 e me deparo com painel da WOM 5000 MEU DEUS.....

Painel péssimo, o que vem na 15 e 20 são melhores em tudo.

Vamos testar se pelo menos o rádio em si funciona igual o 15 e 20.

----------


## JonasMT

> comprei 20 antenas dessas pensando que era igual a 5A-15 e 5A-20 e me deparo com painel da WOM 5000 MEU DEUS.....
> 
> Painel péssimo, o que vem na 15 e 20 são melhores em tudo.
> 
> Vamos testar se pelo menos o rádio em sim funciona igual o 15 e 20.


Diferença e no Chipre agora é atheros e não Railink como nos wom5000.
Eu ainda não resolvi as quedas nos wom

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Aqui ainda é inviável usar ralink e atheros misturado.

----------


## JonasMT

> Aqui ainda é inviável usar ralink e atheros misturado.


Eu acho que ai está o b.o aqui. Atual apc 5a Qualcomm c/ wom Railink tudo misturado nos painel com ipoll3 ativo

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Aqui coloquei uma wom 5a-23 dessa num painel novo, mais ccq tem oscilado um pouco. Fiquei meio de cabelo em pé com elas. :/

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras*, Prezados boa tarde. Gostaria de saber se esse firmware que está nessas antenas WOM 5A 23 estão mostrando as informações corretas..... Já instalamos 3 antenas dessas usando 4 Paineis APC-5A-90 e os sinais não ficaram bons.... para uma antena de 23 DBI está parecendo mais fraca com a de 15 dbi....

Oque parece muito estranho são as antenas do ipoll1 que estão logo acima usando ALGCOM como antena aparece com sinal muito superior.....

To pensando em trocar essas outras que tenho pelas 15 mesmo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, Prezados boa tarde. Gostaria de saber se esse firmware que está nessas antenas WOM 5A 23 estão mostrando as informações corretas..... Já instalamos 3 antenas dessas usando 4 Paineis APC-5A-90 e os sinais não ficaram bons.... para uma antena de 23 DBI está parecendo mais fraca com a de 15 dbi....
> 
> Oque parece muito estranho são as antenas do ipoll1 que estão logo acima usando ALGCOM como antena aparece com sinal muito superior.....
> 
> To pensando em trocar essas outras que tenho pelas 15 mesmo.


Olá NielsonPadilha,

Consegue postar alguns prints de qual interface você observou está questão? Pois o sinal que o cliente recebe depende principalmente da potência e ganho do AP.
Qual a potência utilizada nesses produtos?

Att,
Equipe intelbras.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Olá NielsonPadilha,
> 
> Consegue postar alguns prints de qual interface você observou está questão? Pois o sinal que o cliente recebe depende principalmente da potência e ganho do AP.
> Qual a potência utilizada nesses produtos?
> 
> Att,
> Equipe intelbras.


Olá realmente não cheguei a bater a foto, mais estava com problema pra receber o sinal na torre. Acabei trocando as 20 unidades pela 15 e 20 e substitui os clientes e ficou melhor.

Porém nesse novo chipset ainda tenho dúvidas referente a interpretação do ccq que fica sempre baixo mesmo com sinal bom.

----------


## janiosantos

Estou tendo o msm problema com a APC 5A 90, mas pelo q puder perceber esse CCQ está atrelado ao datarate q está trabalhondo qdo alterei o datarate para mcs6 no cliente e ap o ccq subiu. Qdo voltei pra mcs4 no ap e mcs2 no cliente o msm voltou apresentar ccq baixo.




> Olá realmente não cheguei a bater a foto, mais estava com problema pra receber o sinal na torre. Acabei trocando as 20 unidades pela 15 e 20 e substitui os clientes e ficou melhor.
> 
> Porém nesse novo chipset ainda tenho dúvidas referente a interpretação do ccq que fica sempre baixo mesmo com sinal bom.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou tendo o msm problema com a APC 5A 90, mas pelo q puder perceber esse CCQ está atrelado ao datarate q está trabalhondo qdo alterei o datarate para mcs6 no cliente e ap o ccq subiu. Qdo voltei pra mcs4 no ap e mcs2 no cliente o msm voltou apresentar ccq baixo.


Olá janiosantos,

Exatamente, o CCQ é diretamente atrelado ao datarate atual, para verificar de maneira mais simples e didática é mais fácil conferir o CCQ na interface do cliente. Já que lá não leva em conta o datarate, somente a quantidade de retransmissões.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## delegato

Testei hoje uma wom 5a 23dbi, foi decepcionante, pede feio para uma airgrid de 23dbi que é grade aberta,
O firmware da wom 23dbi vem limitado a 25dbm, ja na wom normal, vai até 28dbm.

A antena é muito ruim de sinal, muito fraco de sinal, meu enlace era de 9.5km, ponto a ponto e o sinal não ficou bom, imagina se fosse multiponto.
Na caixa marca que é para até 20km é uma piada, acho que para ter sinal bom só até 5km no máximo.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Testei hoje uma wom 5a 23dbi, foi decepcionante, pede feio para uma airgrid de 23dbi que é grade aberta,
> O firmware da wom 23dbi vem limitado a 25dbm, ja na wom normal, vai até 28dbm.
> 
> A antena é muito ruim de sinal, muito fraco de sinal, meu enlace era de 9.5km, ponto a ponto e o sinal não ficou bom, imagina se fosse multiponto.
> Na caixa marca que é para até 20km é uma piada, acho que para ter sinal bom só até 5km no máximo.


Mesma citação aqui.... Usei 3 em multiponto e todas foram péssimas, aí resolvi trocar tudo e nem testei mais. Ela enviava o sinal muito fraco pra torre (mesmo topando a potência.)

Resolvi trocando pelas apc 5a 15 e 20.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Testei hoje uma wom 5a 23dbi, foi decepcionante, pede feio para uma airgrid de 23dbi que é grade aberta,
> O firmware da wom 23dbi vem limitado a 25dbm, ja na wom normal, vai até 28dbm.
> 
> A antena é muito ruim de sinal, muito fraco de sinal, meu enlace era de 9.5km, ponto a ponto e o sinal não ficou bom, imagina se fosse multiponto.
> Na caixa marca que é para até 20km é uma piada, acho que para ter sinal bom só até 5km no máximo.


Olá delegato,

O WOM 5A-23 possui excelente desempenho nos mais diversos cenários, caso o senhor não tenha conseguido usufruir deste peço que poste alguns prints com as configurações utilizadas. Ou se ainda preferir entre em contato com um dos nosso técnicos especializados em rádios outdoor!

Contato: http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## pazini

> Mesma citação aqui.... Usei 3 em multiponto e todas foram péssimas, aí resolvi trocar tudo e nem testei mais. Ela enviava o sinal muito fraco pra torre (mesmo topando a potência.)
> 
> Resolvi trocando pelas apc 5a 15 e 20.


Esta tudo errado... lançam produtos novos sem resolver a questão do Ipoll 2/3 das wom´s...

----------


## marciliomoura

Oi boa tarde, justamente, ontem fiz um PTP de 8km e não ficou prestando, nao recomendo essa antena, pelo fato de ser 23dbi era pra atender sem problema, me decepcionei tambem.

----------


## FMANDU

A Intelbras deveria lançar somente os produtos da ligwave e não ter mais esses problemas e incômodos com as linhas nacionais

----------


## SanchezMT

SXT+rb912=Paz

----------


## JonasMT

> SXT+rb912=Paz


Fato! Um solução que está ne surpreendendo e rocket ac em modo misto bateu nv2 de longe. Só fica ainda questão que é ubnt rsrsr

----------


## SanchezMT

Jonas, sxt em nv2 aqui só alegria!! Não desmerecendo as demais marcas, mas mk não deixa na mão fácil. Mas tenho mais de 15 wom aqui paradas, troco devido o protocolo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Oi boa tarde, justamente, ontem fiz um PTP de 8km e não ficou prestando, nao recomendo essa antena, pelo fato de ser 23dbi era pra atender sem problema, me decepcionei tambem.


Olá marciliomoura
Pelo print enviado percebemos que o alinhamento entre os dois equipamentos não dentro do aconselhado. 
A diferença entre as polarizações vertical e horizontal é de 9 dB. Aconselhamos aprimorar este alinhamento de maneira a deixar a diferença em no máximo 3 dB. O WOM 5A-23 exige um alinhamento mais preciso, pois seu ângulo de abertura é de apenas 9. Vale lembrar, que para a comparação de nível de sinal recebido pelos clientes, deve-se levar com conta o EIRP do AP (soma da potência de tx com o ganho da antena) e não somente o ganho da antena. O que esse equipamento proporciona é um sinal mais “focalizado” e com mais qualidade (menos ruído). Desse modo, mesmo com um sinal igual a outras CPEs com ângulo de abertura maiores, o 5A-23 vai apresentar uma relação Sinal X Ruído (SNR) melhor em ambientes poluídos e em distâncias maiores, conseguindo mais estabilidade e banda. Possuímos um teste de campo rodando em um provedor de Ivaipora-PR com um ponto a ponto de WOM 5A-23 em uma distância de 7,5KM em um ambiente bem poluído, passando acima de 80 Mbps 24 horas por dia durante 3 meses. 

Caso o senhor necessite de auxílio nos ajustes finos pode contar com a nossa comunidade do fórum e nossa equipe de suporte técnico especializada em rádios outdoor.

Att, 
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## SanchezMT

Amigo Marcilio, essa antena é cpe cliente, se vc é um provedor, tem de apelar pra antenas e radios mais robustos mesmo q vá passar pouca banda.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Fato! Um solução que está ne surpreendendo e rocket ac em modo misto bateu nv2 de longe. Só fica ainda questão que é ubnt rsrsr


tem comparativo de banda passante do ap com nv2 e ubnt AC ??

----------


## wdnc5

Não recomendo, só dor de cabeça!

Esta antena tem algum problema em modo PTP com a parte de Bridge 100% transparente.

Fiz alguns testes com esta antena (6 antenas diferentes) eles perde o acesso e não acessa mais de jeito nenhum.
Mesmo direto na LAN elas deixa de pingar do nada, em modo PTP notei que ela não acha nenhum equipamento pelos Discovery (Winbox, ubnt) aparentemente é algum tipo de bloqueio.

testei em modo WDS, Bridge com AP na ponta A UBNT e MK, testei mais de 5 antenas com Firmware 7x e 8x ambas apresentou o mesmo problema.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Não recomendo, só dor de cabeça!
> 
> Esta antena tem algum problema em modo PTP com a parte de Bridge 100% transparente.
> 
> Fiz alguns testes com esta antena (6 antenas diferentes) eles perde o acesso e não acessa mais de jeito nenhum.
> Mesmo direto na LAN elas deixa de pingar do nada, em modo PTP notei que ela não acha nenhum equipamento pelos Discovery (Winbox, ubnt) aparentemente é algum tipo de bloqueio.
> 
> testei em modo WDS, Bridge com AP na ponta A UBNT e MK, testei mais de 5 antenas com Firmware 7x e 8x ambas apresentou o mesmo problema.


Olá wdnc5,

Lemos o seu post e gostaríamos de entender melhor seu cenário, seus testes para que assim nossa equipe consiga lhe instruir nas configurações mais adequadas para seu cenário em especial, para isso precisamos que nos envie 2 telefones para contato através de mensagem privada para que nosso suporte técnico especializado em rádios entre em contato com o senhor!

Aguardamos o seu contato!!
Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## filipirocha

Na verdade, segundo a IntelBras ela é tanto para CPE Cliente como para PTP!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Oi boa tarde, justamente, ontem fiz um PTP de 8km e não ficou prestando, nao recomendo essa antena, pelo fato de ser 23dbi era pra atender sem problema, me decepcionei tambem.


Olá marciliomoura,

Lemos o seu post e gostaríamos de lhe ajudar, para isso seria mais interessante ver as configurações feitas em ambos os rádios e se possível o levantamento de dados sobre a o enlace, visada, nível de sinal esperado (Isso pode ser obtido pelo nosso link calc).
Aguardamos o seu retorno o quanto antes!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## guilhermefarias

Colegas do forum, para quem está ou estava com receio de testar o WOM 5A-23, gostaria de comunica-los que em 100% dos casos que entramos em contato com clientes ou prestamos atendimento via nosso call center/suporte, relacionado ao WOM 5A 23, TODOS foram resolvidos com alinhamento ou ajuste de configuração. 

Estamos percebendo que grande parte dos "problemas" apresentados se trata principalmente de mau alinhamento e uma falsa percepção do nível de sinal baixo apresentado na interface do produto, atrelando a baixa performance. Vale lembrar que é um produto com angulo de 9º de abertura, muito menor que os atuais produtos da família WOM 5000. Além disso, por se tratar de um novo chipset mais moderno Qualcomm Atheros , o próprio chip já faz diversos ajustes automáticos sem necessidade de configuração manual, mas para isso é necessário que esteja bem alinhado.

O último caso mais recente que acompanhei junto ao suporte Intelbras o cliente instalou a primeira WOM 5A-23 dele em 7km e está passando 30MB limpo. Já está com mais de 6 unidades intaladas em campo depois da ajuda que nosso suporte deu!!

Estamos a disposição para ajudar em todos os casos e para isso pedimos que entrem em contato com todas as informações do cenário de instalação.

Abs!

Guilherme Farias

----------


## wesleysc

A grade desta antena pode ser girada para a posição Vertical, assim como é feito na Airgrid's?

----------


## guilhermefarias

Olá @*wesleysc*, você só precisa girar a Airgrid para a posição vertical porque ela é SiSo. O WOM 5A-23 é MiMo e por isso já trabalha em ambas polarizações simultaneamente, dessa forma melhorando a recepção do sinal e consequentemente a capacidade de receber e enviar dados. Abs!

Guilherme Farias.

----------


## wesleysc

Ola @*guilhermefarias*, essa duvida de girar a antena me veio por conta do desenho dessa grade, onde eu possa estar errado, mas eu imagino que o sinal na horizontal vai ser melhor recebido por conta desse desenho, mas repito possa ser eu esteja errado.

----------


## delegato

Fiz outros pontos a pontos com wom 23, em um deles 2km ficou melhor com a wom mimo, outros dois ponto a ponto um na casa de 1.5km sinal ficou ruim -65, o outro ptp de 5km sinal na casa de -70, desistir desse equipamento.
Bom mesmo são as airgrids, porém delas desisti faz tempo depois das queimas...
Agora estou praticamente sem opções para enlaces de até 20km, já que é para pouca banda não compensa investir em equipamentos mais potentes como dish e radio.

----------


## JonasMT

> Fiz outros pontos a pontos com wom 23, em um deles 2km ficou melhor com a wom mimo, outros dois ponto a ponto um na casa de 1.5km sinal ficou ruim -65, o outro ptp de 5km sinal na casa de -70, desistir desse equipamento.
> Bom mesmo são as airgrids, porém delas desisti faz tempo depois das queimas...
> Agora estou praticamente sem opções para enlaces de até 20km, já que é para pouca banda não compensa investir em equipamentos mais potentes como dish e radio.


Cheff a baixo de 12mil pps pode usar eforce200. Vai bem nessa distância que pretende

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Fiz outros pontos a pontos com wom 23, em um deles 2km ficou melhor com a wom mimo, outros dois ponto a ponto um na casa de 1.5km sinal ficou ruim -65, o outro ptp de 5km sinal na casa de -70, desistir desse equipamento.
> Bom mesmo são as airgrids, porém delas desisti faz tempo depois das queimas...
> Agora estou praticamente sem opções para enlaces de até 20km, já que é para pouca banda não compensa investir em equipamentos mais potentes como dish e radio.


Olá delegato,

Já está utilizando o firmware 8.2 do WOM 5A-23?
Ele possui uma série de melhorias, inclusive na questão de apontamento x nível de sinal.

Melhorias:
» Removida opção de configurar modo SiSo, a detecção será automática do modo de 
operação;
» Apresentação do sinal individual por chain e não a soma das duas chain;
» No algoritmo do cálculo – ACK automático;
» Melhorias no nível e estabilidade do sinal recebido;
» Ajuste no gráfico de sinal e CCQ;
» Melhoria no protocolo WPA2 relacionadas ao KRACK attacks;
» Melhorias no modo cliente, quando utilizado Acess Point Mikrotik com WDS.

Link para download: http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5a-23_8.2.rar

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Olá delegato,
> 
> Já está utilizando o firmware 8.2 do WOM 5A-23?
> Ele possui uma série de melhorias, inclusive na questão de apontamento x nível de sinal.
> 
> Melhorias:
> » Removida opção de configurar modo SiSo, a detecção será automática do modo de 
> operação;
> » Apresentação do sinal individual por chain e não a soma das duas chain;
> ...


Vou testar uma 23 novamente pra ver. Me tirem uma dúvida sobre a 15 e 20 aquela função QoS Dados/dados+vídeo e a outra que tem lá que esqueci como seria o funcionamento de ambas?

A 5A-23 tem essa função de QoS igual a 15 e 20?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Vou testar uma 23 novamente pra ver. Me tirem uma dúvida sobre a 15 e 20 aquela função QoS Dados/dados+vídeo e a outra que tem lá que esqueci como seria o funcionamento de ambas?
> 
> A 5A-23 tem essa função de QoS igual a 15 e 20?


Olá NielsonPadilha,

Um deles se refere a QOS de dados + vídeo e o outro dados + vídeo +VOIP, as informações apresentadas no menu são uma tabela para que possa ser usada na configuração do equipamento da ponta, como por exemplo em um TIP 100.

O QOS do WOM 5A-23 se refere a controle de banda, não segue a mesma lógica dos rádios da linha APC.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Olá NielsonPadilha,
> 
> Um deles se refere a QOS de dados + vídeo e o outro dados + vídeo +VOIP, as informações apresentadas no menu são uma tabela para que possa ser usada na configuração do equipamento da ponta, como por exemplo em um TIP 100.
> 
> O QOS do WOM 5A-23 se refere a controle de banda, não segue a mesma lógica dos rádios da linha APC.


Entendi, então no caso de não usar Voip (Ex TIP 100) devo deixar dados + vídeo somente ? Para uma melhor performance ?

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Entendi, então no caso de não usar Voip (Ex TIP 100) devo deixar dados + vídeo somente ? Para uma melhor performance ?
> 
> Obrigado


Olá NielsonPadilha,

É isso mesmo, lembrando que o QoS já precisa estar marcado na origem do pacote, ou seja, se for um pacote de vídeo, a câmera ou NVR precisa marcar o pacote com uma TAG de QoS antes de enviar para o rádio.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Olá NielsonPadilha,
> 
> É isso mesmo, lembrando que o QoS já precisa estar marcado na origem do pacote, ou seja, se for um pacote de vídeo, a câmera ou NVR precisa marcar o pacote com uma TAG de QoS antes de enviar para o rádio.


Entendi, pensei que era algo relacionado a video mais da internet (consumo de navegação mesmo) então essa configuração só funciona para NVR, câmera que inicie com esse QoS do cliente até o AP, e o Voz para aparelhos Voip. Correto ? Para internet em modo geral (Video, voz, como por exemplo whatsapp chamada, video youtube...) Não tem influência correto ?

Também se deixar marcado não afeta nada se não usar NVR, Voip ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Entendi, pensei que era algo relacionado a video mais da internet (consumo de navegação mesmo) então essa configuração só funciona para NVR, câmera que inicie com esse QoS do cliente até o AP, e o Voz para aparelhos Voip. Correto ? Para internet em modo geral (Video, voz, como por exemplo whatsapp chamada, video youtube...) Não tem influência correto ?
> 
> Também se deixar marcado não afeta nada se não usar NVR, Voip ?


Exatamente! só influenciará nos pacotes que vierem marcados, os demais passarão normalmente.

----------


## avatar52

Só pra complementar: essa marcação se chama DSCP ou ToS, e ela sempre deve ser marcada na origem para que o QoS tenha efeito.

----------


## gbovelar

tenho ptp 5km rodando ok

----------


## kalangoturbo

Comprei este rádio para fazer um PTP de 10km, só decepção.
Tinha um par de Powerbeam M5 300, gargalava nos 4.000pps (50mbps), imaginei que as WOM 5A-23 fossem suprir, porém o sinal ficou podre (-79/-80 contra -60/-59 do Ubiquiti).
Achei que fosse defeito no rádio, troquei eles e comprei mais 1 par.
Nem com 4 unidades fechei enlace de 10km. Acabei por colocar um Rocket neste cenário.

Fui usar as WOM 5A-23 em um enlace de 5km (1/4 da distância máxima prometida)...
Mesma merda, esse rádio não funciona. (Passava 17mb contra 40mb de uma PB-400)

A intelbras deveria ter vergonha destes rádios e vender apenas Ligowave...

----------


## igorsetas

> Comprei este rádio para fazer um PTP de 10km, só decepção.
> Tinha um par de Powerbeam M5 300, gargalava nos 4.000pps (50mbps), imaginei que as WOM 5A-23 fossem suprir, porém o sinal ficou podre (-79/-80 contra -60/-59 do Ubiquiti).
> Achei que fosse defeito no rádio, troquei eles e comprei mais 1 par.
> Nem com 4 unidades fechei enlace de 10km. Acabei por colocar um Rocket neste cenário.
> 
> Fui usar as WOM 5A-23 em um enlace de 5km (1/4 da distância máxima prometida)...
> Mesma merda, esse rádio não funciona. (Passava 17mb contra 40mb de uma PB-400)
> 
> A intelbras deveria ter vergonha destes rádios e vender apenas Ligowave...


Amigo vc tem toda a razão , aconteceu o mesmo comigo . Pura desilusão . E gasto de tempo e dinheiro.

----------


## meyknho

*PTP com WOM 5A 23, distancia de 1,3KM em 20MHZ.*

*Configurações no AP


Nível de Sinal


Teste de banda realizado no Mikrotik.*


*OBS:* Ainda falta afinar o alinhamento no Lado Cliente.

*Att, Aleff Meykson*

----------

